
Are You Emotionally Intelligent? - taylodl
https://www.inc.com/travis-bradberry/are-you-emotionally-intelligent-here-s-how-to-know-for-sure.html
======
RyanAF7
This article doesn't describe Emotional Intelligence. It describes what we
perceive as maturity. They are not the same thing.

